# which one is better?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I got an email with pictures attached of the boer bucklings i want to buy, i cant decide which is better! the pictures are terrible, and the kids in them are 24 hours old, so i will be getting updated pictures soon i hope. so, i'm looking for muscled bucks with show potential, sound feet, and healthy (and good gentics - which they both have)and pretty coloring. :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You're right- need better pictures to make any choice.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, these are when they were 24 hours old, now theyre 7 weeks! - theyre not in my area so all i have are these pictures, the seller is going to send me more current ones, i hope.


----------

